# Looking for photos to draw from



## wade3504 (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi,

Some of you on here know that I draw horses and I am looking for photos to draw. My computer has all my photos and it is broken at the moment so instead of just picking some random horse to draw I figured I would draw horses for people. If you want to you can ad a photo here and I just might draw yours. Once I draw the photo I will send you the original after I take photos and make a copy. Again, I will not be able to draw everyone's photos but I might pick yours. The more detailed the photo the better adn I'd rather it be head shots or horses that are not in the halter stance-something more natural. So if interested show me what you've got.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 23, 2010)

Here is a headshot of our girl Spice

maybe you'd be interested in and Id be thrilled to see

your work


----------



## normajeanbaker (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## normajeanbaker (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## wrs (Oct 23, 2010)

Here's some of our gang.


----------



## wade3504 (Oct 23, 2010)

Here's one of the last ones I have done:






Here is Matt's from this forum:






Any that I draw will be surprises to the owners and I will start posting works in progress.

OK, it's been awhile since I posted photos. Don't know what's wrong.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 23, 2010)

OK, it's been awhile since I posted photos. Don't know what's wrong

I find now I have to delete the.. {IMG} from the front and end on link then it works


----------



## wade3504 (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks Eagles Ring. I fixed it.


----------



## Devon (Oct 23, 2010)

If youre interested this guy is super special!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Oct 23, 2010)

Wow - love the jumper! Here is a mix of some of my favorite halter-free head shots:


----------



## wade3504 (Oct 23, 2010)

They don't have to be halter free. I just don't want them in the halter stance if it's full body. There are lots of good pictures. I'm getting started this evening. It's been awhile since I've drawn anything and I've missed it. I am also getting back into painting but I've never done a horse in a painting. Right now I'm painting a 3'x 4' landscape but I'm using acrylics and I learned painting with oils so it's a big difference for me.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 23, 2010)

Your drawings are really fantastic

heres a bunch of my favorites maybe you'll like one


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 23, 2010)

1 more






make it 2


----------



## SHANA (Oct 24, 2010)

You can go to my website and see if any of the photos there interest you. My website link is in my signature. Have fun.


----------



## candycar (Oct 24, 2010)

Two of my faves. Lots of detail! Your drawings are awesome!


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 24, 2010)

A variety-


























Plenty more on our website (link below)


----------



## cretahillsgal (Oct 24, 2010)

You are MORE than welcome to do the following pic of my new boy, Spiri. And there is a neat one on my homepage at www.cretahillsfarm.com


----------



## Reble (Oct 24, 2010)

My future helper.






This is not horse related, but would make a could drawing.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 24, 2010)

here's some of my favorites:


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Oct 24, 2010)

Your work is amazing!



WOW! Here are just a couple pics..


----------



## REO (Oct 24, 2010)

Your work is awesome!!

I LOVE my boys more than words can say!

*POOKA*

















*NORT*


----------



## End Level Farms (Oct 25, 2010)

Paint Stallion






Curly Pony Stallion











Miniature Stallion


----------



## Stef (Oct 25, 2010)

I have one if you would like to do it.

This little guy is Sky



. He was my best bud and I lost him back in july.


----------



## ruffian (Oct 25, 2010)

Here's a couple of mine. Your drawings are amazing! Here's a couple of my kids:


----------



## Seashells (Oct 26, 2010)

You can draw "kissy", if you like....


----------



## Georgia (Oct 26, 2010)

Here are a few of my favorites. They aren't minis, but of a QH filly I bred and raised.


----------



## O So (Oct 26, 2010)

Here's one that I just took of O So!


----------

